# Huffy Kool Kitten



## Andy Dee (May 16, 2019)

Any info would be appreciated. Huffy Kool Kitten girls 20" muscle bike. Serial # OH113491. That first 1 may be wrong.  Year? Is it rare? Has a small skinny front tire like a Krate bike.  Thanks


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 16, 2019)

I have the boys version, Kool Kat. From the limited googling I've done, not real common. This one was probably 1974 or later due to BMA/6 sticker on the seat tube.







I can't tell from your pic if it has the BMA/6 on the seat tube but would put it in the same date range.


----------



## Andy Dee (May 16, 2019)

Thanks.  No BMA sticker on mine.  I was thinking it's a 1969 or 1970. That's not a picture of my bike. That's from Google.  Mine is all there with a messy seat


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 16, 2019)

Ok, cool! I wasn't sure how early these were made but this is good to know. Thanks! I'm sure someone will have more knowledge to share. Does yours have the tall sissy bar like the pic you posted?


----------



## Andy Dee (May 16, 2019)

Unfortunately not, but I will be looking to buy one. I think it finishes it off nicely.


----------



## Jaxon (May 17, 2019)

Your bike would be a 70 with a 0H serial number. Kool kittens are not that rare. They are around. Most people take the parts from the Kool Kitten and put them on a Rail frame to make a Slingshot.


----------



## Andy Dee (May 17, 2019)

Jaxon said:


> Your bike would be a 70 with a 0H serial number. Kool kittens are not that rare. They are around. Most people take the parts from the Kool Kitten and put them on a Rail frame to make a Slingshot.



I hope it's worth more than i paid.


----------



## Jaxon (May 17, 2019)

Guard can bring 100. Fork and fender can bring 150 or more. Front wheel 16 x 1 3/8 can bring 100.


----------



## Andy Dee (May 17, 2019)

Thanks Jaxon. I paid $100.00 for the whole bike. I guess I did ok.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 17, 2019)

I knew at least one of the knowledgeable Muscle Bike enthusiasts would help with info! Thanks Jaxon.


----------



## rfeagleye (May 18, 2019)

They are out there, but they are one of the best Huffy girls bikes to collect. They have two chainguard designs, one with the roller coaster print, and the other with the bubble font. Jaxon is right that a lot of them become parts bikes for boys Slingshots, but lately it seems like more guys are keeping them as is and fixing them. Nice find for $100! Congrats!


----------



## Andy Dee (May 18, 2019)

rfeagleye said:


> They are out there, but they are one of the best Huffy girls bikes to collect. They have two chainguard designs, one with the roller coaster print, and the other with the bubble font. Jaxon is right that a lot of them become parts bikes for boys Slingshots, but lately it seems like more guys are keeping them as is and fixing them. Nice find for $100! Congrats!



Thanks. I need to find someone who can mix some paint to match that color. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jun 1, 2019)

Here’s a pic of my Huffy Kool Kat and Kool kitten. Both are 1970. The gold kool Kat is a rare color from what I’ve been told. The kitten is all original. I had the guard on the Kat repainted to match the original color of the bike and had decals made to match the original design.


----------



## Andy Dee (Feb 18, 2020)

thanks guys for all the infop


----------

